# Calendar Appointment Times Changing - Can Anyone Help?



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, I'm hoping someone can help - here's the situation:

I have a droid chagre running GummyCharged FE 2.0. I sync my calendar with a Zimbra server at work (works like an Exchange server.) For some reason, _some_ of my appointment times do not show up properly. For example, I had a meeitng today at 8:30am. It shows up on my phone as 9:30am. This is a recurring meeting every week. However, I have another appointment at 10:30am today, which shows up properly. I can't find any setting to change in the calendar app to fix this.

I did some googling on this and found a couple of related things, but nothing has helped. One thing I found said to go in to the calendar settings and under "Calendar View Setting" to select "use home time zone." First, I don't even have that option and second, I haven't been travelling. The build version of the calendar i'm using is 2.2.1.

Now here's the strange thing. I also have a rooted Nook Color running Cyanogen Mod 7.1. ALL of my appointments show up properly in the calendar on that device. I've also been playing with an iPad 2 (owned by my employer), and my appointment show up properly on that device as well.

Anyone have any idea where to begin on this? I'm considering going to GC GB2.1, but I had bad experiences in the past with GB2.0 - so I'm not sure.

Please let me know if I can provide more information to help with diagnosing this. Thanks for any help!


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm going to guess that it's due to the time change that just happened, and you may be able to fix it by just re-creating the appointment. I had a similar issue in the WinMo days using exchange to get my Google info and that was the only way to fix it.


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, for one, I live in AZ - we don't observe daylight savings time here. I have actually had this problem for quite a while now - but it doesn't happen with *every* appointment. It seems to only happen with some appointments that are recurring appointments. It has never happened with "normal" single-instance appointments.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

That is likely the issue then. I would think that the problem only exists for appointments that are recurring and that have dates/times in both DST and non-DST days/months/weeks. Can you try going to Settings > Date & time and undoing the automatic time, then set your time zone there to see if that works? Maybe restart after making the change. It could be that the network provided time is making your phone assume your time should be changed when it isn't, so hopefully specifying the time zone fixes it for you.


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you - I will try that and report back!


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

For what it's worth, I tried this and it seemed to work. Since then I have also updated to GummyCharged GB 2.1 - which has been working very well for me. I also have not had this problem since I've updated.


----------

